# engine swap options



## sawedoffgolf (Feb 1, 2007)

we've got a 86 2.2l turbo 5000 quattro and a 99 a6 with the 2.8L quattro drivetrain, would it be possible to swap the drivetrain over to the 5k??? or is there any other possible swaps for the 5k??


----------



## itsaeurothing (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: engine swap options (sawedoffgolf)*

if you don't mind me asking.... Why would you want to swap out the 5??????? to a 2.8? The 5 is one of Audis most proven performance engines....
Also you have a turbocharged engine with real easy power potential....


_Modified by itsaeurothing at 5:46 AM 12/16/2008_


----------

